# new



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi im new i just want to say i love this site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, hoffie! We love it here, too.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah it is the best so much good info


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And good people. Do you do anything special for Halloween (like a haunt or props)?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome hoffie08



RoxyBlue said:


> And good people. Do you do anything special for Halloween (like a haunt or props)?


You mean those aren't the norm for everybody at halloween? Maybe I do need to get out more.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum hoffie08


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow thanks for all the welcomes i feel right at home and yes i do do stuff. i have a home haunt u can look and the help one and i have a thread that says 09 help i think it is me asking for help with my haunt.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome hoffie08!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to a great forum hoffie--


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party! It's so good to see a youngster doing something constructive with spare time.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome from all the people that talked.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Hoffie


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome hoffie08. I hope you were able to get the help you needed. So many great folk here to help out when it is needed. 
Glad to have you here!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome hoffie


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks i still need help


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

hoffie08 said:


> thanks i still need help


LOL, Don't we all?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Amen to that, Lagrou!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

H, Have fun and play nicely with the other kids


----------

